# anybody remember?



## island schwinn (Mar 16, 2011)

looking for info or a bike for sale.it was called a kangaroo bike.it had an off center rear wheel and a scooter type body.similiar to this bike in the link.any help appreciated.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2266599714.html


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 23, 2011)

an ingo-bike?
http://www.ohtm.org/1935ingo.html


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 30, 2011)

finally found what i was looking for.not real old,but i had one in the 70's and have never seen another one since.was surfing craigslist today and out popped this kangaroo scooter.they were sold by a company in concord,cali. right near me.it needs some love,but for the price i had to have it.i aired up the tires and boy,the memories,and the pain.40 years didn't seem that long ago  this will get restored to factory condition and hung with my old trike and bikes.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice score! Finding and preserving things you remembered having in your childhood is pretty cool.  You're right about the time flying...

Dave


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 3, 2011)

would anybody have any ideas where to find parts for this scooter? the company was out of concord,cali.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 27, 2014)

well,a couple years later and i still haven't got around to restoring this thing,but i did get the chance to ride it a few times.i decided to move it along to another owner and listed it on my local  cl for 120 bucks.SOLD in 2 days.so now we know what one is worth in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## twomorestrokes (Mar 27, 2014)

What? You sold the beloved kangaroo??? I remember your search and discovery over at SBF.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 27, 2014)

twomorestrokes said:


> What? You sold the beloved kangaroo??? I remember your search and discovery over at SBF.



hard times have struck my rancheria lately,so a few things have to go.i sold at least 15 bikes and a few other things i had lately


----------



## twomorestrokes (Mar 27, 2014)

I know how that goes Brian. I'm down quite a few bikes and a couple cars myself. Name of the game sometimes.


----------



## jeep girl (Apr 15, 2014)

*Well at least you got to take it for a spin and go back in time for a bit 
I did that with my Varsity that I had not ridden since I was 14. Took it down from the rafters, pumped up the tires, and went on a journey back in time. Then I listed it on CL for $60. A guy gave me $80 for it. I guess it was worth more than I thought.*


----------

